# Hatching refrigerated eggs



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

So did not know this was possible!

A had one of my RIR hens go broody a few weeks back, (pointless, because my new roos are both too young to be effective yet) and the breeder I got my last round of chickens from brought over some fertilized faverolle eggs to let the hen sit. I thought she was nuts bringing me eggs right out of the fridge. But she insisted it was fine, and I went ahead and put them under the hen. 

I'll be damned if they aren't hatching today. I would have never in a million years guessed you could hatch refrigerated eggs. Learn something new every day!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Their Alive!! That is weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I want pics of these cool chicks please.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that's really weird! Please put pics up!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Never heard of it before either! WOW! So weird and cool! I'd name them all after cold and ice and winter, lol!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very interesting.

I wonder if there is a maximum amount of time the eggs can be refrigerated and still be viable?

I think we need photos of the cute little chicks.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

How bizarre. My roos were 4 mo & in with my hens, unfortunately we had no chickies.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, in the end I only have 1 surviving chick from the 5 eggs I originally put under her. I knew two were duds from candling them. Two hatched, the third must have stopped development at some point. 

But one chick fell from the nest and was squashed, before I got the hen moved down to ground floor.  However the remaining chick is doing well, and surrogate mom is being a darn good broody, keeping with her, taking her out into the yard, teaching her to scratch, etc. I'll get pictures tomorrow~!

Phillip, at 4 mos most roos aren't mature enough yet to fertilize eggs. My two current roos are 5 months and 4 months, neither are covering the hens yet. I don't really expect to see them do much until around 6-8 months, which is a normal maturation age.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Shame that they didn't all make it, but I am looking forward to cute pics!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Cold can sometimes create a state of suspended animation with life possible under the right conditions.. I have brought back "dead" humans after being "submerged in cold before, (in ER) so I guess it's possible.. Hope to see the new "survivor" soon..


----------

